# Danish oil on pine



## SuzyQ222 (Feb 17, 2020)

I am thinking of using danish oil in instead of stain on my pine tv stand. I want to add some color but not a very dark color. I have the medium walnut but wondered how natural danish oil or the dark walnut would compare. Someone recommended if I'm going to add one of the colored danish oils then I should apply the natural first to avoid blotching. Is this step necessary? Will it minimize or prevent blotching?

As far as how to apply and number of coats, how to sand, and wait time….... I have heard all different recommendations and it's overwhelming! Right now on hand, I have watco danish oil in medium walnut and minwax wipe on polyurethane. I had thought of using either of these or both, but want to get more info and see some pics if possible. Thanks! This is my table.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Test, oil or poly may be too yellow for you. Water based poly won't change the color as much but not as tough.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Personally I would avoid the colored DO on pine. The pigments show up almost like fine dirt. Better off using a dye or stain first. And definitely use a blotch control product first. Either the Charles Neil glue/water type or the canned from the big box store.


----------



## SuzyQ222 (Feb 17, 2020)

> Test, oil or poly may be too yellow for you. Water based poly won t change the color as much but not as tough.
> 
> - tvrgeek


I tested the poly and it didn't change the color at all. It just made it shinier. The medium looked OK but very light.


----------



## SuzyQ222 (Feb 17, 2020)

> Personally I would avoid the colored DO on pine. The pigments show up almost like fine dirt. Better off using a dye or stain first. And definitely use a blotch control product first. Either the Charles Neil glue/water type or the canned from the big box store.
> 
> - SMP


The stain was so unpredictable. I kept trying it out and each time it had different issues. I wanted to stick with something simpler and more natural looking.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The stain was so unpredictable. I kept trying it out and each time it had different issues. I wanted to stick with something simpler and more natural looking.
> 
> - SuzyQ222


Just be sure to do test boards before you apply anything to the final project. That'll save you a whole lot of headaches.


----------



## SuzyQ222 (Feb 17, 2020)

I always do test boards, but they never seem to come out quite the same


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

The watco "natural" danish oil is clear. IMO it is one of the least noticeable finishes available. In other words if you want to change the look of the wood as little as possible, this it the way to go. Or other danish oils with less additives like Tried and True brand.

I find it easy to work with…dump in on ("flood" is the word on the label), even out with a cloth or paper towel. Wait 15 minutes and wipe off any excess. Let dry. Between coats I use #0000 steel wool.


----------



## SuzyQ222 (Feb 17, 2020)

If I want to add a little color with the medium, would it make a difference if I used the natural first like one person suggested to me to avoid blotching? I have also heard that you are supposed to wait before adding a second or third third coat and sand in between? Do you have any pics of it used on pine?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I always do test boards, but they never seem to come out quite the same
> 
> - SuzyQ222


If all of your test boards are coming out different i have some questions for you:

1. Are you sand ing everything with the same grit sandpaper and what grit?

2. Do you follow the same sanding schedule with all pieces? (ie 80, then 120, then 150 etc)

3. Are you using a blotch control/conditioner and which one? And are you shaking it well?

Besides those questions I will say this. With pine i have had the most consistent luck with General Finishes oil based gel stain. You don't need to use a conditioner with it, and 2 coats will self even everything out.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

+1 on the General Finishes oil based gel stain.


----------



## SuzyQ222 (Feb 17, 2020)

> I always do test boards, but they never seem to come out quite the same
> 
> - SuzyQ222
> 
> ...


----------



## SuzyQ222 (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for your suggestions. I currently have the danish oil, so I was hoping someone could answer my questions if they have had experience applying it on pine wood.

If all of your test boards are coming out different i have some questions for you:

1. Are you sand ing everything with the same grit sandpaper and what grit?

2. Do you follow the same sanding schedule with all pieces? (ie 80, then 120, then 150 etc)

3. Are you using a blotch control/conditioner and which one? And are you shaking it well?
Thanks for your suggestions, but I was hoping someone could answer my questions about the danish oil since that is what I have at the moment.

Besides those questions I will say this. With pine i have had the most consistent luck with General Finishes oil based gel stain. You don't need to use a conditioner with it, and 2 coats will self even everything out.

- SMP

- SuzyQ222
[/QUOTE]


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Been a while since Ive used danish oil. As I remember the colored stuff has pigment added not dye, so color differences are due more to the surface texture of the wood vs absorption, so careful sanding is required. An option is to add some dye to the poly wipe on. Here is an example. Blotch control,Oils vs poly, and some reference books here.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Pine is super prone to blotching. If it was mine I'd just use natural danish oil and let it go at that.


----------

